# Indonesian Championship 2010



## Jani (Apr 6, 2010)

PROUDLY PRESENT

The Third Indonesia Official Speedcubing Competition:






INDONESIAN CHAMPIONSHIP 2010
Official Speedcubing Competition

Will be taking place in Jogja Expo Center Yogyakarta on 3-4 July, 2010. 
With Wicaksono Adi as the WCA Delegate and organised by NSA Jogjakarta members. 
Here's all the speedcubing event in this competition:

2x2x2
3x3x3 Speed
3x3x3 FMC
3x3x3 One Handed
3x3x3 Blindfolded
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
4x4x4
4x4x4 Blindfolded
5x5x5
5x5x5 Blindfolded
Square-1
Pyraminx

Registration fee is IDR 75.000,- (7,5 USD). Keep updated guys!

Registration will be open any day NOW. Don't miss it.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=IndonesianChampionship2010

*- Official Website:*

http://www.nsa.or.id/indochamp2010/

*- Venue:*






Indonesian Championship will take place in Jogja Expo Center, 1st Floor. Jogja Expo Center (JEC), is an integrated one hectare building. JEC located in the south-east of Yogyakarta, 10 Minutes from the Adisucipto jogja airport, 15 minutes from the city center and 20 minutes to the Tugu train station Yogyakarta is strategically located in the center of Java. It also has strategic role in tourism business in Indonesia.
It is only an hour flight from Jakarta and another an hour away from Bali.
Besides by flight, Yogyakarta can also be reached by land transportation such as Executive Train, Executive Bus, and private cars from some important cities in Java.
Yogyakarta now becomes an International gate due to the schedule direct flight from Singapore and Kuala Lumpur.

*- How to reach Jogjakarta?*
Jogjakarta is in the middle of Java island as you can see on the map below.











Direct Flight

We Have Adisucipto International Airport that served flight destination from Singapore and Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. 









For Flight Schedule:

http://www.yogyes.com/en/yogyakarta-other-service/flight-schedule/

*- Hotel Recommendation:*

Wisma Martha






Wisma Martha is very close to Jogja Expo Centre (JEC) and Kotagede. With 6 person capacity rooms, swimming pool, and restaurant, Wisma Martha is an affordable accommodation which is ideal for families, groups, and exhibition participants at JEC. Start from 75.000 IDR / Night

For More Hotels:
Http://www.yogyes.com/

*- Schedule:*






*SEE YOU IN JOGJA!!​*


----------



## Chuck (Apr 6, 2010)

BLD events, I'm coming.


----------



## Jani (Apr 6, 2010)

Chuck said:


> BLD events, I'm coming.



yeahh, the comeback of Chuck!!


----------



## Roterrion (Apr 6, 2010)

i'm joining!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 6, 2010)

yuhuuuuuuuu, I'll be there.


@ Jani, keren lho


----------



## Chuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> yuhuuuuuuuu, I'll be there.



Really, Mom? 
That will be wonderful!


----------



## driftboy_wen (Apr 7, 2010)

Attending. (as a guest, maybe?)


----------



## Jani (Apr 9, 2010)

registration is open now!!!


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Apr 9, 2010)

Jani said:


> registration open now!!!



yes, and maybe i'm first


----------



## Jani (Apr 10, 2010)

in just about 12 hours
we have 71 registered competitors

the quota may be fulfilled in just under a week


----------



## Chuck (Apr 10, 2010)

Jani said:


> the quota may be fulfilled in just under a week



Or even tomorrow.


----------



## Jani (Apr 10, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Jani said:
> 
> 
> > the quota may be fulfilled in just under a week
> ...



tomorrow is under a week


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Apr 10, 2010)

registration closed


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Apr 10, 2010)

*full already ? I am thinking of going there  *



Crazycubemom said:


> yuhuuuuuuuu, I'll be there.
> 
> 
> @ Jani, keren lho



*Is rama going too ? *


----------



## ardi4nto (Apr 10, 2010)

SittinonSukhaya said:


> *full already ? I am thinking of going there  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry..
The organizer said that we'll give some dispensation for foreigner (competitor from outside Indonesia)..
Just register and wait..


----------



## Jani (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL, just under 24 hours


----------



## Chuck (Apr 11, 2010)

Sittinon, just email the organizer. They'll be very happy to accept foreign cubers.


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Apr 12, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Sittinon, just email the organizer. They'll be very happy to accept foreign cubers.



*ok then....Thanks !!!!*


----------



## Jani (Apr 12, 2010)

SittinonSukhaya said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > Sittinon, just email the organizer. They'll be very happy to accept foreign cubers.
> ...



See you in jogja!!

Foreign cubers got dispensation, so we are still accepting registration for foreign cubers only


----------



## CuberN00b (Apr 14, 2010)

so registering ends for local participants?


----------



## Jani (Apr 14, 2010)

CuberN00b said:


> so registering ends for local participants?



we will open 50 more seats for any competitors in 1 May (midnight)
Get Yourself Ready!!


----------



## CuberN00b (Apr 16, 2010)

Jani said:


> CuberN00b said:
> 
> 
> > so registering ends for local participants?
> ...



Thanks!! Know it from Chuck's thread @ rubikku.

Hope i could wake up at midnight, so i got a spot ( BEWARE I AM NOOB! ) 

My preferred entries
3x3
2x2
4x4 ( learning parities )
3x3 FMC ( need to learn Petrus )

Jani, hope the event will be a successful event!

(if i got a spot i will break for school for a while only when i am in Jogja)


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Apr 16, 2010)

I really want to jion the competition,if I have enough time and money. It is a beautiful country.


----------



## Jani (Apr 16, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> I really want to jion the competition,if I have enough time and money. It is a beautiful country.



Oh please come Hai Yan, we all want to see your BLD


----------



## Chuck (Apr 16, 2010)

Jani said:


> Oh please come Hai Yan, we all want to see your BLD



Or maybe Multi BLD?

Though you have no chance to win that event in Indonesia


----------



## kutuan (Apr 16, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> I really want to jion the competition,if I have enough time and money. It is a beautiful country.



we are more than happy to accept a WR like you 

please come 

huan ying ni lai...


----------



## VirKill (Apr 16, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> I really want to jion the competition,if I have enough time and money. It is a beautiful country.



How about free travel package to BALI for two days? 
only if you win 3x3x3 final OR break another WR

I'm preparing that kind of prize...


----------



## Jani (Apr 29, 2010)

Registration will opened again for 50 more seats in 2 days.

*bumped


----------



## Jani (Apr 30, 2010)

Registration is now Opened!!


----------



## Chuck (Apr 30, 2010)

50 seats have reached.
Registration have been closed for local competitors.


----------



## Crazycubemom (May 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see* 17/17 * multi bld or 16/16 sub 50 minutes


----------



## anders (May 4, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> Can't wait to see* 17/17 * multi bld or 16/16 sub 50 minutes



I judged the 16/16 multi-bld. Now I am looking forward to judge a sub-30 bld


----------



## Crazycubemom (May 4, 2010)

anders said:


> Crazycubemom said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see* 17/17 * multi bld or 16/16 sub 50 minutes
> ...





 deal , 17/17 multi bld and sub -30 bld with the Super Judge Anders Larson, I think you are born just to be a WR's Bld Judge


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (May 6, 2010)

*any prize for the winners ?*


----------



## anders (May 6, 2010)

SittinonSukhaya said:


> *any prize for the winners ?*



Any prize for best European?


----------



## Jani (May 8, 2010)

SittinonSukhaya said:


> *any prize for the winners ?*



holiday to Bali for 2 person
if you can win 3x3 speed.


----------



## Rune (May 8, 2010)

anders said:


> SittinonSukhaya said:
> 
> 
> > *any prize for the winners ?*
> ...


Chewing-gum.


----------



## Crazycubemom (May 8, 2010)

anders said:


> SittinonSukhaya said:
> 
> 
> > *any prize for the winners ?*
> ...






* DVD ABBA *


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (May 9, 2010)

Jani said:


> SittinonSukhaya said:
> 
> 
> > *any prize for the winners ?*
> ...


*
awww not for other event ? It's really tough to win 3x3 speed with OH you know *


----------



## Jani (May 9, 2010)

SittinonSukhaya said:


> Jani said:
> 
> 
> > SittinonSukhaya said:
> ...



LOL, but if you can get WR, there is big possibility we'll give 1 million rupiah.
just like iril in last Jakarta Open.


----------



## CuberN00b (May 15, 2010)

Jani said:


> SittinonSukhaya said:
> 
> 
> > Jani said:
> ...



Gila lo jan!

i hope i could do sub 30....


----------



## Jani (May 15, 2010)

CuberN00b said:


> Jani said:
> 
> 
> > SittinonSukhaya said:
> ...



he is number 10 in the world for OH
there is a possibilities for him to break WR, along with Haiyan, Chuck, and Irill


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (May 17, 2010)

Jani said:


> CuberN00b said:
> 
> 
> > Jani said:
> ...



*LOL , I am in 11th place now - -a, just like few days ago. I was 6 th though but later on keep being push - -a. I hope to get my ranking up in this event  and if it have more rounds of OH I would really appreciate very much*


----------



## Jani (May 17, 2010)

SittinonSukhaya said:


> *LOL , I am in 11th place now - -a, just like few days ago. I was 6 th though but later on keep being push - -a. I hope to get my ranking up in this event  and if it have more rounds of OH I would really appreciate very much*




LOL, sorry I'm not capable of doing that (changing competition format). But I do hope you to break some record.


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (May 25, 2010)

*according to this http://www.cubeholic.com/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=6&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1Are there cubes like these sell in the compeition ? In Thailand, they don't have such things as FII, A-V, or haiyan cubes . Are they aviable at the event ? I am thinking of buying some or its better to buy from the site ?*


----------



## Jani (May 25, 2010)

SittinonSukhaya said:


> *according to this http://www.cubeholic.com/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=6&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1Are there cubes like these sell in the compeition ? In Thailand, they don't have such things as FII, A-V, or haiyan cubes . Are they aviable at the event ? I am thinking of buying some or its better to buy from the site ?*



LOL, hahaha, we got it all, bring lots of money 
and Haiyan is also coming, maybe u can tell him to bring his cubes.

also, this is Indonesian most complete seller: lynxshop.net
just tell him to bring what you want to the event.


----------



## anders (May 25, 2010)

I have now made my flight reservations


----------



## Jani (May 28, 2010)

anders said:


> I have now made my flight reservations



you also have my master magic from Maria Oey don't you?


----------



## anders (Jun 2, 2010)

Jani said:


> anders said:
> 
> 
> > I have now made my flight reservations
> ...



Well, I got one master magic - but for who? :confused:


----------



## Jani (Jun 4, 2010)

anders said:


> Jani said:
> 
> 
> > anders said:
> ...



it's for me :fp


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 4, 2010)

Jani said:


> anders said:
> 
> 
> > Jani said:
> ...





*Yes, it's for Janitra/Jani. Thank you Anders*


----------



## CuberN00b (Jun 5, 2010)

Jani said:


> SittinonSukhaya said:
> 
> 
> > Jani said:
> ...



i think 1 miliar (lol)
that's not kinda much:fp, add 4 million rupiah!


----------



## Jani (Jul 2, 2010)

Under 24 hours to Indonesian Championship 2010


----------



## Faz (Jul 3, 2010)

MultiBLD starts in 4 and a half hours.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> MultiBLD starts in 4 and a half hours.



Oh, wow, good luck to everyone! New world records, anyone?


----------



## Faz (Jul 3, 2010)

Results?


----------



## Micael (Jul 3, 2010)

Keep us in touch with results


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 3, 2010)

Come on guys, some results


----------



## Jani (Jul 3, 2010)

As you wish hahaha, I got 5x5 NR average btw
but i dont think that you'll care about that.

3x3 BLD

1. Haiyan huang DNF (36.86) DNF
2. Iril 1:15.59 (50.59) DNF
3. Aldo (1:26.94) DNF 1:58.97
4. Jaka DNF (1:48.27) DNF
5. Wicak DNF DNF (1:49.55)
6. Riadi 2:16.21 (1:55.93) DNF

3x3 MBLD

1. Aldo 9/11
2. Wicak 10/15
3. Michelle 5/6
4. Iril 11/18
5. Riadi 5/7

No WR sorry


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 3, 2010)

Whoa..Iril's improvement in BLD is amazing! Too bad about the multi..still a great try!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2010)

Jani said:


> As you wish hahaha, I got 5x5 NR average btw
> but i dont think that you'll care about that.


Congratulations! Someone should say it - it's a great achievement.



Jani said:


> 3x3 BLD
> 2. Iril 1:15.59 (50.59) DNF


Nice job entering the sub-minute list! #5 in the world! (Imagine having a result good enough to put you fifth in the world and still being second place.)



Jani said:


> 3x3 MBLD
> 1. Aldo 9/11
> 2. Wicak 10/15
> 3. Michelle 5/6
> ...


These are all awesome. Nice job moving up to 15, Chuck - I still can't do more than 12. And Iril, 18 is just insane!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 3, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Nice job entering the sub-minute list! #5 in the world! (Imagine having a result good enough to put you fifth in the world and still being second place.)



Reminds me of Yuhui Xu who got 2nd in the world and 2nd in comp to Haiyan Zhuang


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 4, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job entering the sub-minute list! #5 in the world! (Imagine having a result good enough to put you fifth in the world and still being second place.)
> ...



Oh yeah, that was much worse. He didn't even get a NR for his trouble.


----------



## r_517 (Jul 4, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



he made a 44.xx solve after he was drunk last week


----------



## Jani (Jul 4, 2010)

Not BLD but we broke AsR

OH
Jihan 13.58s Single solve

4x4 BLD
1. Iril 9:16.06
2. Aldo 9:37.61

5x5 BLD
1. Iril 24:07.47
2. Aldo 27:15.69

I got 4x4 NR also btw hahaha


----------



## iRiLLL (Jul 5, 2010)

Jani said:


> Not BLD but we broke AsR
> 
> OH
> Jihan 13.58s Single solve
> ...



I remember I got 24.00.75 for 5x5x5 BLD

this is my fault, I never check live result :fp


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 5, 2010)

Congratulation and Celebration !

Jihan, you are AWESOME with OH and Speed  more practice and SOON WR in your hand, weleeeh bangga deh 

I'm very proud of you guy's ! 

BIG kisses and gemezzzz to you all Indonesian Cuber,


from

Mommy


----------



## muhammad jihan (Jul 5, 2010)

hehhehe thanks mom 
13.58 single and 18.22avg . i beat feliks .


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 5, 2010)

Jihan, pls don't care about Feliks, he is GREAT with another events.

OH was my favorite even but since my favorite OH cuber quit with OH I lost my interest with OH but now I have you as my favorite OH cuber!

3 Months a go you started with practice OH with this result  there are many TOP cubers practice a lot to get sub 20 in many years but you in 3 months practiced *AWESOME* !


----------



## muhammad jihan (Jul 5, 2010)

heheheh thanks mooom 

sayangnya avg masi jarak jauh banget ama si yumu 
jadi makin semangat tiap baca postingannya mom, 


Lets go for WR!!! masi lama tapi


----------



## Chuck (Jul 6, 2010)

It's hard to be competitor, organizer, and delegate at the same time. But I'm very satisfied with the competition


----------



## Ton (Jul 6, 2010)

Chuck said:


> It's hard to be competitor, organizer, and delegate at the same time. But I'm very satisfied with the competition



Now you know how I sometimes feel. But it sounds to me you all did a great job, I am very proud of the progress you all show, specially in the blindfold events and OH, amazing


----------



## Chuck (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you, Ton 

By the way, how long does it take until the result is published at the WCA site? I have sent the results this Monday, July 5th.


----------



## Ton (Jul 8, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Thank you, Ton
> 
> By the way, how long does it take until the result is published at the WCA site? I have sent the results this Monday, July 5th.



If the result sheet has no errors , within a day or so. 
If information is missing like birth days or has errors in it, you will have to correct and deliver a correct sheet. Did you check the sheet on errors and births days?


----------



## Chuck (Jul 8, 2010)

Ton said:


> Did you check the sheet on errors and *births days?*



Oh my god!

There are no "date-of-birth" column on the WCA competition score sheet I sent to the Board. I can't remember why did I deleted the column 

Okay, I'll send the new one with the birth date...

Thank you, Ton.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 9, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Thank you, Ton
> 
> By the way, how long does it take until the result is published at the WCA site? I have sent the results this Monday, July 5th.



Depends, who did you send it to? You should send it to [email protected], that way it goes to me and Ron and Bob and Tyson, and the first person who gets a chance posts it.

If I'm at my computer, and there's not a ton of mistakes, and I'm not already posting another competitions, then it should take about 15-30 minutes between when you send it and when it's completely posted.


----------



## Alifianto.Adi (Jul 9, 2010)

The result has been published! 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=IndonesianChampionship2010


----------

